# Powermatic 143 info/question



## otee453 (May 6, 2017)

I'm tearing down a Powermatic 143 bandsaw for restoration. Any advice on splitting the gearbox? I have the "cover" separated from the box by ¼" but I cannot get it apart. The bearings on one shaft seem pressed on and that seems to be the holdup.

Not wanting to put too much grunt into something and ruin an irreplaceable part.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 4GSR (May 6, 2017)

If the shafts turn freely, flange it back up and leave it alone.  And add fresh oil to the gear box.

If you must take it apart, post some close up pictures of the gear box, top, front , both sides, back,  so we can help you out. Ken


----------



## Silverbullet (May 8, 2017)

If the gears look all gunky with old grease or dirty . I'd flush it with kerosene and acetone mix, does it have a gasket , if it does I'd wipe some red silicone gasket sealer had the fresh oil tighten the cover and reinstall in the saw. Form a gaskets good stuff and it don't need much.


----------

